# Don's Snowshoe 2 Coyote....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Don,

This one is for you. First stand of the day, 17 minutes of Snowshoe 2 and she came right in to 40 yards. I barked to stop her, she looked way off to my right (i must have been hidden good) and I introduced her to the 50gr VMAX.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good job!! I like snowshoe2, it is my secret go to call so sshhh don't tell anyone. Congrats!! Is that your first N.M. dog?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey, thanks for sharing! I promise not to tell anyone.....(else) lol. I had been running some of the snowshoe's on other stands, switching it in and out with other stuff. On this stand though, I sat down, selected Snowshoe 2 and said "This one's for you, Don!" and I just let it run.









This is my first NM coyote on this trip. Shot a few last year hunting with Tony. Hoping to get on a few more this weekend.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats on the dog. Is that an entry or exit from the v-max dont look like it went far either way. Snowshoes in NM ?LOL


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

That would be an entry. Haven't had a vmax come out yet.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go Chris, betcha that felt good, thank goodness it wasn't an eastern dog you'd have to put the rifle down and use both hands!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What type of volume are you using ? I know that is really big country and that volume travels well there.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

hassell said:


> Way to go Chris, betcha that felt good, thank goodness it wasn't an eastern dog you'd have to put the rifle down and use both hands!!!!


For sure! They have all that brain weight.....


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

haha when I read it at first I thought you said you had to snow shoe 20 min to your stand I was looking at the pics wondering why the heck you would use snowshes haha.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

OK, now that was funny! He was just trying to get them broke in before his next trip to Puerto Rico!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> What type of volume are you using ? I know that is really big country and that volume travels well there.


I had been using about 30 on the foxpro, sometimes 40. I was about to put a loudspeaker on order thinking it wasn't loud enough. lol. Think that might be my problem? I just see miles and miles around me and if I don't see a coyote in the first 10 minutes I usually crank it up thinking im not reaching them.

I kept it nice and soft today.... tried to do everything differently. It paid off....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I normally start soft and if nothing shows in 7-8 min. I'll bump it up for just a few secs and down again sometimes again after a min. or so. That way if something is way out there you reach it but don't overpower it. Nothin says "this ain't right" like too much volume. The up and down is like a dying rabbit turning over and facing a different direction(like a dying rabbit would). Do you have a siren call?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Yea that's about what I do. I admit though, out here I have been heavier on the volume than normal. It was needed with the high wind earlier in the week, and I kinda let it spill into my other stands when the wind died down.

Siren call? I have a coyote locator sound on the foxpro. I was going to grab that siren off of VarmintAl's site tonight and load it on there. Is that what you mean?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Fox pro has a free download at the bottom of their page (actually a lot of them) I like the top one (i can't remember the name) it sounds like an old time siren. I t carries well in the wind also.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Ahh very cool! I just hooked up my foxpro to the computer and I have calls numbered 200+ that I didn't even know where on there. My remote only reads 0-199 so it never saw those. Looks like I have 2 sirens. I'm going to fix this up and try them out and i'll check out those free ones too!

Thanks, Don!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Keep up the good shooting. Are you at a campground or out in the wild?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Keep up the good shooting. Are you at a campground or out in the wild?


A little family owned RV spot right outside of town. I gotta have the internet to get work done so I can't be too far out. It's all about compromise. I'm here, and able to spend a lot of time outdoors so I am a happy man.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I hear you!! Are you working off of an air card?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I hear you!! Are you working off of an air card?


Actually, no. Full wifi here. We've tried going remote with an aircard but its not enough access for all that we do so we pretty much have to stay close to good internet.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Haven't tried my e-call yet but as for volume those critter's out there have extremely good hearing, if they can hear a mouse moving or a squeak under the grass that is under 6 " of snow that tells you something, I've watched my cat and barn cats hunting along fence lines or sitting on posts and they pick the little noises up quite well.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Good shoot'in Chris---Now you can fly the *Dead Dog Down *flag on your whip antenna---you DO have a whip antenna on your furtaker truck don't you?.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> A little family owned RV spot right outside of town. I gotta have the internet to get work done so I can't be too far out. It's all about compromise. I'm here, and able to spend a lot of time outdoors so I am a happy man.


Sounds like you are having a big time Chris. Are you hunting BLM land out there?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Snow shoes in NM...are like Jack wabbits in Michigan/Ohio. I sort of was expecting to see a rig like Tony sported you in last winter Chris. Sitting up high, gun rest and lighted out. Actually I thought it would be possible to use the reciever to build a easy to remove stand ? Just a thought.

You still have a nice ride and cool plates. Keep calling em in ! And BTW...leave those alliens alone.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Danny - It's been all BLM and state so far. I have some leads on a couple of private ranches but nothing yet. I think that's where all the yotes are hiding though. They've been studying land maps.... I just know it.

Dave - No antenna yet! I've been looking at CB's though. Want to put one in this truck (along with a bunch of other stuff I cant afford lol)


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

And I though Dave was talking about the antenna of your Foxpro? If your going to fly a flag, might as well fly it from your Jack in the Box? Quick note in CB's, I don't think anybody uses them anymore, that or mine doesn't work! Nice dog, sure made a sweet shot on that one. Little bit on the (secret sound), after I read this post yesterday, I had to check my machine and the Foxpro site to see if I had the correct (secret offering), wah hoooo, it's on my machine and I didn't even know it. Shhhhh.
Sorta, got a little excited there. But anyway, good hunting, and I hope you score many more.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Nice dog, is that a remington you have thier? i need to start timing how long i sit at a stand i think im getting up way to early


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

WOW---Snowshoe2 sales are up 17%---Im gonna have to find a new secret call now.









Theres more CB users out there than you'd think. I'm runn'in an old Cobra 21 with twin 4' Huskies and and metered to around 10 1/2 feet on the cable. Up here in the mountains I get out about 2 miles, and down in the desert it will reach 5-6 miles.

I know---so what CC has a radio---big deal.

Heres some info for you pred huntere---Some farms and ranches use CB's in their ag units (tractors, pickups, out in the shop, ect.) and just about all road tractors (Simi-Big Rigs) have radios in them.

Picture this---I'm driv'in down the road talk'in to two or three Bull Haulers on the CB about kill'in coyotes. Thats right, those guys are pick'in up cattle on most of the big ranches in the area and usally know what outfits are having problems with yotes. A guy may even get lucky and have a rancher listen to the conversation, and cut in to tell you to turn left at the next mile marker---bingo---you just got new hunt'in ground.

I've found quite a few hunt'in spots using a radio. If you can, get the drivers name, so when you show up at an outfit you can say, "Joe Smith said you were hav'in troubles with yotes" and the rancher says, "Boy---am I glad you came by". There---a match made in heaven.

Dang---there I go rambl'in again. Problem is, I have all these little bits of useless information rattl'in around in my head from 40 years of chas'in critters with big pointed shiney teeth, and sometimes it just falls out.








Brian is gonna tell me I'm long winded again.lol. Shoot strait guys---bye.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If that's what you call useless information I can't wait till the good stuff starts falling out.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Funny what that Rocky Mountain Air does to a person Aye Cat!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sound more like washboardy roads to me!!LOL


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

For the secret call perhaps we should rename it Sandshoe for area's that don't get snow.


----------

